# [Renting] Pts - $0.09



## RuralEngineer (Feb 7, 2014)

bought additional points at $0.09 per pt within the 14 day window.  Wow this is a great benefit.  That and a few other things make getting to Silver important.

Stephen


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 10, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> bought additional points at $0.09 per pt within the 14 day window.  Wow this is a great benefit.  That and a few other things make getting to Silver important.
> 
> Stephen



From whom and how did you buy these points for 9 cents each?  Can you please elaborate and explain further??


----------



## fluke (Feb 10, 2014)

He is referring to renting points from DRI. The OP is referring to the discounted price inside 14 days prior to reservation.  It was one of the new benefits for 2014.  Details are on the DRI website.  

Go to My Benefits section and select Diamond Loyalty and details are displayed in the chart.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the posting and the specific reference. I was wondering what the deal was. It's nice to be able to buy a few points when you are short a few for a 14 day window reservation (versus paying your mf in advance).  Completely slipped by me!


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 11, 2014)

*That's why...*



nightnurse613 said:


> Thanks for the posting and the specific reference. I was wondering what the deal was. It's nice to be able to buy a few points when you are short a few for a 14 day window reservation (versus paying your mf in advance).  Completely slipped by me!



That's why you should join our Facebook Diamond Resorts Members site. We discussed items like this at length.


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 20, 2014)

fluke said:


> He is referring to renting points from DRI. The OP is referring to the discounted price inside 14 days prior to reservation.  It was one of the new benefits for 2014.  Details are on the DRI website.
> 
> Go to My Benefits section and select Diamond Loyalty and details are displayed in the chart.



Thanks - the word "bought" is what threw me off.    Yes, I did read about the renting of points of 9 cents recently.  This would be great for folks that live within driving distance of the DRI resorts.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 23, 2014)

*$0.09 vs $0.25*

Does anyone know why some resorts will be priced at $0.09 per pt and others at $0.25 for the same dates?  

Stephen


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Always read the fine print*

There is always an asterisk. Read below, it's on the webpage under Diamond Loyalty new benefits:


‡ Limited to Diamond managed resorts. Subject to unit availability, may not be used for ADA and adapted units at some resorts and resort availability list is subject to change.


----------

